# Any Glenlivet Scotch Fans?



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

FYI: Tonight in Gambrills, Maryland

November 9, 6-10pm > Gurkha Cigars paired with Glenlivet Scotch. Eric with Gurkha will have promos, and we will feature the full line of Glenlivet

http://www.titancigar.com/cigar_events.html


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

From 6-10PM at titancigar.com in Gambrills, MD they are having a Glenlivet Scotch night with Gurkha cigars.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, wish I could go! My roommate just got back from touring the Glenlivet distillery and brought me a bottle. Great stuff!


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

I might head out there after work. Probably be between 9 - 10. Look for the asian guy with a pony tail.


----------

